# Running in Delhi



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone know of any good running routes in Delhi? (ones where I won't get swallowed up by a pothole or rundown by a tidal wave of rickshaws). I'm staying near Rajiv Chowk (nr New Delhi Railway Stn).


----------



## Ggrover (Jan 22, 2011)

londongdb said:


> Anyone know of any good running routes in Delhi? (ones where I won't get swallowed up by a pothole or rundown by a tidal wave of rickshaws). I'm staying near Rajiv Chowk (nr New Delhi Railway Stn).


Your only nearby option is to go to India Gate area - The roads there are rickshaw free.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont remember what its called, but i think its the IIT or NIFT campus and an army related area where its pretty green and the environment is nice, and u wont find any cars there, and people going for runs too.. 

there is another place in south ex, but it may be a lil far.


----------



## djrajn (Jun 14, 2011)

choose metro if possible, if you not carrying heavy luggage.


----------



## marykamal (Sep 15, 2011)

londongdb said:


> Anyone know of any good running routes in Delhi? (ones where I won't get swallowed up by a pothole or rundown by a tidal wave of rickshaws). I'm staying near Rajiv Chowk (nr New Delhi Railway Stn).



try metro and don't listen to guides if they come to you,this is my personal experience


----------

